# Columbia with tank and rocket. Value?



## rcommbikes (Oct 28, 2010)

Greetings. First time on this sub-forum. I've posted some of our info in the general discussion area.

I volunteer at a 501c(3) charity R Community Bikes in Rochester NY. We refurbish donated bicycles and give them to the needy. It is a 100% unpaid volunteer organization. Thus far in 2010 alone  we have recycled almost 1900 bikes to needy adults and children. Yes, 1900. Now, you can imagine that we see tons of bikes of all types. Being such a large organization, we have considerable expenses. so we sell some of the high-end and collectible bikes to help out. We need a little help with the collectibles. We don't have any avid collectors, so we're hoping that we can get some idea from you folks of the value of the older stuff we might want to sell. 

Here's a Columbia in pretty good shape. The lens is cracked on one side and the rocket sadly is missing one wing tip. 










Any idea of what it might go for on eBay?

Fred -- for R Community Bikes


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 28, 2010)

It's a nice bike, 63 or later with that lettering. Ebay? I haven't seen a lot of bikes selling for more than "cheap" lately. Ballpark 125-150. Possibly worth more than that, but of course it's always a fickle market!


----------

